# What size Octalink for Ritchey WCS Cranks?



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Just picked up some Ritchey Carbon Compact WCS cranks off e-bay...any idea what spindle length I would need for my CAAD9 Cannondle frame?

I'm assuming my frame is 68mm english threaded...that mean I need like a 118? Anywhere I can find this info?


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

109.5mm spindle length (Sometimes referred to as for a "double"). 68mm shell width and english threading for a Cannondale.


----------

